# Vivamente consigliato (da ridere)



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2013)

http://www.zerocalcare.it/2013/12/16/il-narrasogni/


----------



## Leda (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.zerocalcare.it/2013/12/16/il-narrasogni/


Adoro Zerocalcare :inlove:


----------



## Fantastica (17 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Adoro Zerocalcare :inlove:


 :bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Leda (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :bravooo::bravooo:


Eh... I vantaggi di averci degli amici ggggiovani :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (17 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh... I vantaggi di averci degli amici ggggiovani :carneval::carneval:


:linguaccia::linguaccia::yes:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.zerocalcare.it/2013/12/16/il-narrasogni/



Delizioso 

(sono morta al "ma glielo hai detto che il collare era turchese? che se no non si capisce". E la lavatrice che dice "luke sono tua madre")


----------



## Fantastica (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Delizioso
> 
> (sono morta al "ma glielo hai detto che il collare era turchese? che se no non si capisce". E la lavatrice che dice "luke sono tua madre")


Mi fa molto piacere il tuo apprezzamento! Anche per me esilaranti quei due passaggi lì


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi fa molto piacere il tuo apprezzamento! Anche per me esilaranti quei due passaggi lì



Ieri un caro amico mi ha raccontato un suo sogno. Brutto forte.

A me ascoltare i sogni piace, eh, e quello "meritava" in particolare perchè raccontandolo aiutava a far svanire il senso di angoscia.

Però mi sono ritrovata a pensare, in un angolino-ino-ino nascosto... "sò i peperoni zì!"

:smile:


----------

